# Bad choice by singer.



## cagey (Apr 8, 2016)

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment...es-before-fatal-collapse-20160408-go1wqi.html


----------



## sebii (Apr 8, 2016)

It gets worse — I'm not sure the singer can shoulder all the blame for this:

http://time.com/4286323/irma-bule-snake-bite-cobra-singer-dangdut-indonesia/

"In an interview with news website Detik.com, Irma’s mother Encum said her daughter, whose real name is Irmawati but whom her family called Eneng, started performing with snakes three years ago — but she usually sang with nonvenomous pythons that belonged to a snake handler and with the snakes’ mouths duct-taped shut."


----------



## pinefamily (Apr 9, 2016)

Reminds me of Ozzy Osbourne and the bat.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 9, 2016)

In a country where the average wage is 200aud per month. (Thats according to wage indicator.org)
$25 a night doesn't seem so bad. 

Stupid is as stupid does!


----------

